# Internet in Vallarta



## Tonydavid (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi folks!

Looking at moving to Vallarta for a year or two for the cultural experience. However, will need a decent internet connection. I would like your advice on how widely available internet is and whether I should expect to get decent DSL type speeds.

Thanks so much!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Telmex has good DSL service in most areas of larger cities. If you are looking for a 'cultural experience' you may want to consider places that are not 'tourist destinations', where English is rampant and the streets are full of cruise ship passengers and time share salesmen. The summer heat and humidity are another consideration anywhere on the coasts; many can't tolerate it and those locations are generally very quiet in those months, as folks head for cooler locales inland and at 5-7000 feet elevation.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

At least 1meg connections ... probably 2+ in many areas. May even find cable that provides faster speeds


----------



## Tonydavid (Nov 9, 2010)

*Just making sure....*



sparks said:


> At least 1meg connections ... probably 2+ in many areas. May even find cable that provides faster speeds


Sparks...thanks for the response. My DSL now gets 6.6 Mbps downloading and O.73 Mbps uploading. 

Were the speeds you referenced download or upload? How would I find out what areas have cable internet access?


----------



## Tonydavid (Nov 9, 2010)

*What areas would you recommend?*



RVGRINGO said:


> Telmex has good DSL service in most areas of larger cities. If you are looking for a 'cultural experience' you may want to consider places that are not 'tourist destinations', where English is rampant and the streets are full of cruise ship passengers and time share salesmen. The summer heat and humidity are another consideration anywhere on the coasts; many can't tolerate it and those locations are generally very quiet in those months, as folks head for cooler locales inland and at 5-7000 feet elevation.


RVGRINGO, thanks for your response! We would be very interested in where else you would suggest we consider for a family sabbatical. 

We have not been to Vallarta yet. We are planning an exploratory trip in the next two months to check it out. When it was suggested to us we had the image you described of a over touristy place and of the impact of cruise ships. In talking to people it seems that Vallarta meets a lot of our criteria. We are looking for a place to learn and speak Spanish, to see different ways of life, meet local people, experience frequent festivals, traditions, cultural events. A place with enough going on to be interesting for us and our two kids (12 and 7). We also need good medical care and access to necessities of life. We will homeschool them but want to involve them in enriching activities (with local kids such as art, music or sports). We love Mexico and have traveled in the Yucatan and Patzcuaro, Guanajuato, Oaxaca and San Miguel areas.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Tonydavid said:


> RVGRINGO, thanks for your response! We would be very interested in where else you would suggest we consider for a family sabbatical.
> 
> We have not been to Vallarta yet. We are planning an exploratory trip in the next two months to check it out. When it was suggested to us we had the image you described of a over touristy place and of the impact of cruise ships. In talking to people it seems that Vallarta meets a lot of our criteria. We are looking for a place to learn and speak Spanish, to see different ways of life, meet local people, experience frequent festivals, traditions, cultural events. A place with enough going on to be interesting for us and our two kids (12 and 7). We also need good medical care and access to necessities of life. We will homeschool them but want to involve them in enriching activities (with local kids such as art, music or sports). We love Mexico and have traveled in the Yucatan and Patzcuaro, Guanajuato, Oaxaca and San Miguel areas.


Most large cities have fairly good broadband connections. Telmex is the primary provider of this service, although I believe there is another one called Megacable, not quite sure if they provide all the services (cable, phone, internet, etc). 

Vallarta is a great place to be since you are quite close to so many other cities from there. Guadalajara, Morelia, Queretaro, Moreleon, etc. The only thing I dont see is Vallarta being too "cultural" as I believe your original post described, that being said, if you drive outside of the touristy areas, I know there are little towns where you can certainly explore the culture and local dishes. Sounds like you've traveled quite a bit through Mexico and you probably already know your way around most things. (If you want beautiful colonial cities with a mix of French / Spanish influence, check out Morelia and certainly Puebla, which is a bit further away but makes for a nice weekend getaway) 

Boy I miss the Oaxaca cheese used in quesadillas! Best of luck on your adventure!


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

I live in PV old town. The Telmex DSL is 389 pesos/mo or 599 or high speed. The cable companies are Telecable and Cosmored and both offer high speed internet. I use the 389 DSL (includes a fully featured phone line). I have used both cable offerings during previous seasons and they are not reliable.

While it is possible to speak only English, we are the only gringos in our building and there is plenty of opportunity to speak Spanish. There are art galleries and live theater. Cruise ships are in town Tuesday to Thursday so it is best to plan any shopping for other days.

September is brutal weather. We leave from June to October.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Telecable in the Lake Chapala area offered 6meg so I assume Vallarta as well. If unsure where you'll stay check the contracts as there may be penalties for leaving early.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

Yes they do but most people don't get that. They never get near it and its the variability that drives them nuts. Plus they experience extended outages.


----------

